# If you're south of Valencia - better hold on tight!!



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Official RED ALERT is in force for storm warnings and local talk is that the "Gota Fria" is on its way.

Just incase you hadn't noticed by the weather anyway :roll: 

Neil


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Blimey I thought it started on Saturday.
Hope it wont get much worse.Level in pool has gone up 1 ft since Saturday.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

sat here right on beach,at cavina platja creixell wondering if i need to move ? its a dull day but still warm, but is that the lull before the storm,// 
tom n june :? :?


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Toad lost!*

Warning bit too late for us,toad under 2ft of water


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

tomnjune said:


> sat here right on beach,at cavina platja creixell wondering if i need to move ? its a dull day but still warm, but is that the lull before the storm,//
> tom n june :? :?


If I was you I would move to higher ground it is going to last another 3 days.
Have a look on Spanish TV and see what it is like around your area.


----------

